# 71 gto possible 454 transplant



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey all I am fairly new to theforums and I have posted before about this. I am getting more serious and I need to start hearing from you all about thongs u know that need to be done, possible problem I could run into with the swap, and possible other routes
I am a younger guy and make decent money but In my own opinion I think it mihht be cjeaper and easier to make the numbers I want with a cheby powerplant
Please feel free to comment with any information I would appreciate it
As for the car it is currently running with the stock numbers matching unmolested 400/400 combo. The motor I have to swap is a 76 4 bolt main and a long tail 400. Is this tranny unrealistic and I should stick with my 400? Any answers would be awesome thnks!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If your car is in good shape and running fine I would stick with the Pontiac powerplant. What are your goals with the car? I would'nt recommend changing out a solid #'s matching car these days. You can make plenty of power with the Pontiac. 71 GTO's are fairly rare and you might be better off if you want to go "fast" to put that BB Chebby in a little Nova or something and save the GTO for a nice cruiser.

That said, the Chevy conversion is fairly simple. You will need Chevy frame mounts, a Chevy boltpattern trans, and a rewire of the engine compartment. The Chevy alt, battery and fuel pumps are on the opposite sides from the Pontiac.


----------



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I can see where your coming from! The goals are to haul ass with a nice car lol I am not goin to tub or antthing to cut it up but I want to start with a goal of mid to high twelves and see where I go from there. 
Will there be firewall modifications to be made?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The GTO and the Chevelle are the same car - just different sheet metal. Use the Chevelle engine mounts and a Chevy transmission and it's a basic drop-in. As Alky stated, you need to change your wire harness to accommodate the different accessory positions, and you need to route the fuel lines over to the opposite side of the engine to mate with the pump, if you're going to run a mechanical pump. The long-tail tranny isn't a good idea - you should find a short-tail Chevy tranny as used in the Chevelle.

Lars


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just be aware that, since you have what is now an umolested numbers-matching car, that doing this engine swap is going to destroy its resale value --- if you care.

Bear


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Just be aware that, since you have what is now an umolested numbers-matching car, that doing this engine swap is going to destroy its resale value --- if you care.
> 
> Bear


^^^ What he said.

I'm all for enjoying a car for yourself and not the next owner, but what you have is unmolested...a lot of guys would kill for the original powertrain. If I were you I'd just save up if it runs fine, then beef it up into a monster when it needs a rebuild/regasket. That way, you'll have cash set aside and can enjoy it now for what it is. And still have the original matching numbers! 

Put that 454 into a rat rod, cheap rollers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

dont do it pontiac all the way !!


----------



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

All valid points and then you for the opinions and tech help! If I do do the swap I will keep the origonal driverrain so it can be returned back to original and I will be keeping everything in the interior stock mostly stock and restored. So say I go poncho and build a 400 or 455 ( I won't build the stock motor cause I don't wanna crack a block or anything down the road and ruin it) what sites do you guys get performance parts from mostly? I know the usual places like summit or even ebay. But maybe some I wouldn't know that are pontiac guy sites so I can look around at that option!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

71gto said:


> All valid points and then you for the opinions and tech help! If I do do the swap I will keep the origonal driverrain so it can be returned back to original and I will be keeping everything in the interior stock mostly stock and restored. So say I go poncho and build a 400 or 455 ( I won't build the stock motor cause I don't wanna crack a block or anything down the road and ruin it) what sites do you guys get performance parts from mostly? I know the usual places like summit or even ebay. But maybe some I wouldn't know that are pontiac guy sites so I can look around at that option!


My 69 GTO is numbers matching with the original block. It also makes 500 HP/540 Tq (soon to be more) and will be an 11 second car if I can hook it and drive it.

Wanna do something similar? Contact Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine (Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!)

Bear


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

You'll make more power with a Pontiac block than anything else available. Not hard and not pricey. These cars a torque kings!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, keep it Pontiac. I never ran up against a similarly equipped 454 I couldn't shut down with a 389 or 400. Also, what Lars said about the trans.....the longtail trans will give you a bad driveshaft angle and can lead to vibration issues, etc. Get a 400 Ponch and stroke it if you want a killer combo.


----------

